# Dubia Roaches light cycle



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

How doos guys.

just got my roaches from Silverlight Ball Python , and was wondering how depremaental is a day night cycle?

i have an area to store them in (cupboard under my viv's ) and was wondring how neccesary a day night cycyle is to an insect that always hides anyway?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

They do better if kept in the dark. But still breed ok with a light cycle.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I keep my dubias in a cupboard in total darkness and theyre breeding very well.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

My roach colonies are all stacked up and get natural light through the window or if i turn the light on 
But their not light lovers so being kept in total darkness wont harm them


----------

